

Fleeing free - terpua
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/562-fleeing-free

======
davidw
Arrington's comment several pages down is worth reading and considering:

> Jason, you don't address the fact that it takes two parties to transact.
> Simply charging for a piece of software doesn't bring in revenue. Someone
> has to actually pay for it.

I guess this is easy to overlook if you're 37signals...

------
parker
37signals is in the enviable position of creating fantastic products that
require almost zero network effects to realize its efficacy. I think this is a
fantastic model to emulate, and allows them to comfortably 'flee free'. But
you do need to innovate an order of magnitude to be able to charge for things
:)...

